# THE ultimate hardtail



## sonicsloth (Sep 4, 2006)

to all. what is the ultimate hard tail bike? I want you're suggestions for the number one bike that can do it all - cross-country, down-hill, jumps and everything in between. it can be standard or custom build, but it has to be a hard tail.

my suggestion - the cove stiffee fr. frame. rockshox revelation forks.

if you think your bike can do it better, leave a post.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Evil Imperial.


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

I wonder if you just got a cove stiffee with a revelation...:madman:


----------



## PiL (Nov 16, 2006)

mtb_biker said:


> I wonder if you just got a cove stiffee with a revelation...:madman:


that's a safe guess.


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

There is only one *ULTIMATE*


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

Imperial said:


> There is only one *ULTIMATE*


Tell me, does that bike have an alabi?


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

Imperial said:


> There is only one *ULTIMATE*


how does that seat feel up ur a$s?


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

mtb_biker said:


> Tell me, does that bike have an alabi?


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

f0ggy said:


> how does that seat feel up ur a$s?


It doesent,exit only,but i bet you wouldent mind a go with it up your A$$


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

Imperial said:


> It doesent,exit only,but i bet you wouldent mind a go with it up your A$$


??? ok E-Thug, stfu kid


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

Imperial said:


>


so you're saying that bike does not have an alabi...

No alabi​
couldn't resist


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

f0ggy said:


> ??? ok E-Thug, stfu kid


Hey,i dunno why you leave me negative comment's and expect me to be all nice,if you have nothing nice to say then dont post,and im no kid,the bike ride's like a dream and better then any ive ridden and ive had quite a few, and the seat angle help's with going DH and Hucking,

Peace!


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

Imperial said:


> Hey,i dunno why you leave me negative comment's and expect me to be all nice,if you have nothing nice to say then dont post,and im no kid,the bike ride's like a dream and better then any ive ridden and ive had quite a few, and the seat angle help's with going DH and Hucking,
> 
> Peace!


anyways, I could still picture someone smacking their nuts on that seat


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

mtb_biker said:


> so you're saying that bike does not have an alabi...
> 
> No alabi​
> couldn't resist


I dunno mate,i dont watch cartoon's,so i dont get what ya onna bout,and why would it need a alabi anyway?

Peace!


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

f0ggy said:


> anyways, I could still picture someone smacking their nuts on that seat


Yes,at first i use to have the seat real low becasue i was real scared of whaking me nuts,but the more i got use to the angle of the bike the higher i could place the seat,

And its late 1:20am so i may not take in any joke's


----------



## Scimitar (Jul 14, 2006)

...and the cow says "Moo"

FYI Pink Bike called and they want their thread back


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

f0ggy said:


> ??? ok E-Thug, stfu kid


alright ****head what the hell do you think hes gonna say when you say his bike sucks


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

ULTIMATE hardtail..........evil imperial


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

Scimitar said:


> ...and the cow says "Moo"
> 
> FYI Pink Bike called and they want their thread back


no, no they dont


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)




----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Im sorry, but that Imperial is ugly. may be better if you got rid of that checkered, ass penetrating seat.

Here we go


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

everyone is posting some real nice hardtails, but most of them look like they would be more happy on a DH corse than a XC climb. my bike wouldent beat you guys down the mountain (unless I ran a large fork) but it will certainly beat you all out on the flat/climbs. 

ohh yea, this build minus the retarded splice. I plan to put on a more serious fork soon, so that my bike can handle FR. definatly as beefy as a imperial/morphine though.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I've beaten people up and down on this bike. It's not too ideal for XC though, it's too low slung. Even with a 330mm post I'm not getting anywhere near proper leg extension. It does rip on the dirt jumps though. Pike is a super versatile fork. Frame's got horizontal drops, so pull the wheel back and it's a little more stable on the DH runs.


















Just messing around on the small set.









Blah, and they expect me to pay for these?


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

cummings said:


> Im sorry, but that Imperial is ugly. may be better if you got rid of that checkered, ass penetrating seat.
> 
> Here we go


Morphine is another fine bike,having had time on both both bike's,i wouldent call it as good as the imperial my self,i was going to buy the morphine,but i tested them both before doing so,i felt alot more comftarble on the imperial and it seems to handle better,and the seat is the best ive had,been using it for 4 years now and its still going strong,Team Roast,

Dont Underestimate Evil 



todd_freeride said:


> everyone is posting some real nice hardtails, but most of them look like they would be more happy on a DH corse than a XC climb. my bike wouldent beat you guys down the mountain (unless I ran a large fork) but it will certainly beat you all out on the flat/climbs.
> 
> ohh yea, this build minus the retarded splice. I plan to put on a more serious fork soon, so that my bike can handle FR. definatly as beefy as a imperial/morphine though.


My bike is a bit of a killer for climbing lol,i can do it just about, but it takes alot of hard work,but its worth it once you hit the DH and start hucking,


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Sinister Ridge with a Z1 or Vanilla 125 RLC.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> I've beaten people up and down on this bike. It's not too ideal for XC though, it's too low slung. Even with a 330mm post I'm not getting anywhere near proper leg extension. It does rip on the dirt jumps though. Pike is a super versatile fork. Frame's got horizontal drops, so pull the wheel back and it's a little more stable on the DH runs.


I got the chance to ride an addict the other day, its an interisting frame. I dont understand why its so small though. for park it might be a little better, but my 15.5 (?) p. frame is small enough. any smaller I'd just be hitting the tire instead of the frame.

I think your addict is just as close as a "do it all" bike as my P. though, I think the addict and frames like it are more suited for DJ/urban.


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

atomrcrkhsbiker said:


> alright ****head what the hell do you think hes gonna say when you say his bike sucks


didnt say that ***, said it seams like that ****in seat would go up ur ass


----------



## NOVA4X (Sep 21, 2006)

Black Market Mob, so baller.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

NOVA4X said:


> Black Market Mob, so baller.


yea, because thats obviously a do it all bike :skep:


----------



## NOVA4X (Sep 21, 2006)

It's a hell of a lot better for doing everything than an imperial.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

NOVA4X said:


> It's a hell of a lot better for doing everything than an imperial.


not really. :eekster:


----------



## rhd (Sep 22, 2006)

this thread sucks


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

sonicsloth said:


> to all. what is the ultimate hard tail bike? I want you're suggestions for the number one bike that can do it all - cross-country, down-hill, jumps and everything in between. it can be standard or custom build, but it has to be a hard tail.
> 
> my suggestion - the cove stiffee fr. frame. rockshox revelation forks.
> 
> if you think your bike can do it better, leave a post.


Santa Cruz Chameleon, Set up with a 130mm Z1 QR20 and SIngle but can run gears and a 150mm fork.










Suck it Trebek!


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

todd_freeride said:


> everyone is posting some real nice hardtails, but most of them look like they would be more happy on a DH corse than a XC climb. my bike wouldent beat you guys down the mountain (unless I ran a large fork) but it will certainly beat you all out on the flat/climbs.
> 
> ohh yea, this build minus the retarded splice. I plan to put on a more serious fork soon, so that my bike can handle FR. definatly as beefy as a imperial/morphine though.


i noticed on all of your forks there's a orange zap-tie on one of the stanchions whats the purpose for that?

thanks

(just wondering)


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2006)

xKREDx said:


> i noticed on all of your forks there's a orange zap-tie on one of the stanchions whats the purpose for that?
> 
> thanks


its to make it so it just has that much more friction so he doesnt bottom out as easy...

Its so you can tell how much travel you used... personally I just go by the dust.... actually my fork is upside down and I have no idea how much travel i use....


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> its to make it so it just has that much more friction so he doesnt bottom out as easy...
> 
> Its so you can tell how much travel you used... personally I just go by the dust.... actually my fork is upside down and I have no idea how much travel i use....


oh.......ok i thought it was something along that line but i wasn't to sure

thanks


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

xKREDx said:


> i noticed on all of your forks there's a orange zap-tie on one of the stanchions whats the purpose for that?
> 
> thanks
> 
> (just wondering)


its used to measure sag. also to tell me how much travel I've used.


----------



## darksideofthemoon (Oct 2, 2005)

I'll go for a sinister ridge. I've seen them built up to anywhere between 25 and 45 pounds. Mine's in the mid thirties right now and works decently on almost anything with a change of tires. That is as long as you spine or ankles don't get rattled to bits on the serious downhills.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Knolly Free Radical with a 66 SL ATA gets my vote for the ultimate do it all hardtail.


----------



## danoalb (Dec 19, 2005)

*Knolly Free Radical*

The best of the best :thumbsup:


----------



## alexit (Oct 17, 2006)

Imperial is the ultimate heavy-duty, but for a do-it-all setup:

SC Chameleon
Banshee Scirocco
Cove Stiffee

Pike on all three. Anyone think of any other heavy duty hardtails designed around a 6 inch fork?


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

alexit said:


> Imperial is the ultimate heavy-duty, but for a do-it-all setup:
> 
> SC Chameleon
> Banshee Scirocco
> ...


Norco Rampage
Knolly Free Radical


----------



## fert (Jan 1, 2007)

I love my planet x ridgeback. It might not be the best downhiller but it dominates with everything else!!!!!!!


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

alexit said:


> Pike on all three. Anyone think of any other heavy duty hardtails designed around a 6 inch fork?


my bike, Ironhorse Yakuza Bakuto.


----------



## PiL (Nov 16, 2006)

i second the yakuza.


----------



## unfluid one (Aug 15, 2005)

*Sinister Ridge w/ Z1 Light*

Love it...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

mtb_biker said:


> I wonder if you just got a cove stiffee with a revelation...:madman:


nope. he has multiple revelation forks....


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

captain spaulding said:


>


now thats what im talkin about WCC rules, that the one Jesse made for the trip to Mexico with Kid Rock correct?


----------



## Tim214 (Dec 31, 2006)

Anyone know anywhere you can order an Evil Imperial frame?


----------



## pin-it (Nov 20, 2005)

I second that sinister, awesome frame and smart parts.


----------



## esku (Jul 26, 2005)

This is THE ultimate one


----------



## silk (Jun 23, 2004)

The Konlly free radical is nice but 2007 will be the first year out. But if it is anything like the V-tach then it will be a solid frame for sure.

I would go with the Cromag - TRL or Samurai for my ultimate hardtail with a set of light forks up front.


----------



## alexit (Oct 17, 2006)

Ok, so let's call these 4-6 Inch travel FreeMountainRideAll Hardtails. 

Iron Horse Yakuza
Sinister Ridge
Banshee Scirocco
Santa Cruz Chameleon
Cove Stiffee
Knolly Free Radical
Norco Rampage
Brodie Hardass
On-One 456

Maybe the spesh p. all mountain?

And then we also have this other category that we might call "More than your average dj/street hardtail"

Evil Imperial
Evil Sovereign
Banshee Morphine
Azonic Steelhead
Transition Vagrant
Gary Fisher Ph.D


----------



## Summit (Mar 25, 2004)

LOVE that Scirocco. 
I'd put Chromags in the running for sure.
Another vote for the Iron Horse Yakuza hardtails.
And definitely add my own: Transition Vagrant.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

f0ggy said:


> how does that seat feel up ur a$s?


hahahaha LOL

I might as well say it , I have always hated the Imperials they just look retarded .
They ride about the same too , twitchy and SLOW !

Now this bike on the other hand is sexxy


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I think you can only get them used. Not too sure but I think they don't make them anymore.


BTW: Brad would you mind if I took that bike away from you? For testing purposes for the next 5 years or so... yeah that's it.


----------



## mb3designs (Sep 24, 2005)

Here's my vote, little biased though since I just recently purchased one


----------



## unfluid one (Aug 15, 2005)

alexit said:


> Ok, so let's call these 4-6 Inch travel FreeMountainRideAll Hardtails.
> 
> Iron Horse Yakuza
> Sinister Ridge
> ...


I would put the sovereign and vagrant in the do-all list . I think you are easily able to get full seatpost length on those.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

I will second the Vagrant -

The all purpose singlespeed:


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> hahahaha LOL
> 
> I might as well say it , I have always hated the Imperials they just look retarded .
> They ride about the same too , twitchy and SLOW !
> ...


As nice a street/ DJ bike as that is, I don't think I'd want to try to ride AM or FR on it....


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> As nice a street/ DJ bike as that is, I don't think I'd want to try to ride AM or FR on it....


Right now it has a front brake and the seat raised up another 1" , I took it for a really nice trail ride new years day and it rode very well . It's more comfortable on long ride than most of the recent XC offering I have had the chance to test ride .

Sure they make nice jumpers but even better hartdtail DH machines with a 5in to 6in fork . I have raced this geo at SeaOtter for the past 10+ years and ave always gotten to ten :thumbsup: even the year I raced head to head against the John P the then business manager for Evil bikes and he really trained for that race , I just sat around listening to my ipod all day and ended up taking a nap on the starting hill


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

esku said:


> This is THE ultimate one


Great looking Banshee 
But please take the wax packing sheet of your fork 

MB3 , great looking Transistion :thumbsup: 
I think you could make your signiture text a bit BIGGER though , your almost up to JJBsoxB size sig text


----------



## mb3designs (Sep 24, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> MB3 , great looking Transistion :thumbsup:
> I think you could make your signiture text a bit BIGGER though , your almost up to JJBsoxB size sig text


Thanks Brad, I know shameless whoring . That new Nemesis is looking good, I9 spokes and hubs?


----------



## mb3designs (Sep 24, 2005)

That's a good lookin' Vagrant Demo-9, how is the paint holding up? I have heard from a few people that their only downfall, if you could call it that, is that the paint chips easily. No biggie, my friend threw out the idea of a PBR paint job, so that might be in the works.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

mb3designs said:


> Thanks Brad, I know shameless whoring . That new Nemesis is looking good, I9 spokes and hubs?


Just good hearted razzing on my part 

Yes the wheels are 26" I9's spoke and hub combo built onto the camo sun's .
I'm diggem so far , really light and fast on the trail , the wheels make the bike very enjoyable on long rides .

We just finished a custom 24" frame for Jeff at I-9 , it's for their pump track so we made it dedicated single speed and machined the der hanger into a bottle opener :thumbsup:


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

I'd have to agree about the Vagrant and a Lyric fork. Maybe a Chameleon with a TALAS 36 for a slightly lighter build.


----------



## shmokinjoe (Oct 12, 2006)

How big a back tire do you think you could fit on that vagrant? I have a set of those Fire FR's that say 2.4 but look bigger.


----------



## mb3designs (Sep 24, 2005)

shmokinjoe said:


> How big a back tire do you think you could fit on that vagrant? I have a set of those Fire FR's that say 2.4 but look bigger.


On their website it says the Vagrant can pimp up to a 2.7:thumbsup:


----------



## mb3designs (Sep 24, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> Just good hearted razzing on my part
> 
> Yes the wheels are 26" I9's spoke and hub combo built onto the camo sun's .
> I'm diggem so far , really light and fast on the trail , the wheels make the bike very enjoyable on long rides .
> ...


Yeah Jeff is a really cool guy, look forward to seeing his custom designed frame, you always do very nice work:thumbsup: Their track is pretty cool, that bike sounds like it would be a perfect fit. I just ordered a new set of I9 Enduros w/ blue hubs and spokes for the Vagrant. I'll post some pics when I finish the build, probably won't be until late March or early April because I also have a freeride build I am working on.


----------



## fr.dh.dj (Aug 23, 2006)

PiL said:


> i second the yakuza.


ye ive got the 2006

ACCTUAL BEAST!!!!!!!!!!11

BUY ONE!!!!!

750 BUCKS!!!

PERFORMANCEBIKES.COM!!!!


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

since it hasn't been mentioned planet x hammerhead. with a 5-6 in fork its very confidence inspiring for a hardtail


----------



## ridingdown (Nov 7, 2006)

i dont have have a picture but i rock an 01 surly instigator with a fox vanilla 130 fork. set up as a 1x9 with an e13 sts guide and hayes hydraulics. super tough and versatile. am currently building an ironhorse yakuza hardtail up as a dh ride.


----------



## NOVA4X (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm currently a pretty big fan of my yeti.


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

dmr ex alt with a marzocchi 66 and halo sas


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Another vote for the Vagrant


----------



## Indiefab (Feb 5, 2005)

I'd like to throw in another Planet X. Here's my Jack Flash in full XC race trim.










Its a 4 lb frame with a hydroformed front triangle and square tubing rear triangle that's easy to build into a 25# XC/trail bike with a 100mm Reba and get a 72 degree headtube. Or you can sink the 380mm seatpost and slap on a 140-160mm single-crown fork and you get a downhill bike with a 69degree headtube angle and you can still pedal uphill when you need to. Oh, and that headtube is 1-1/8" size for easy fork swaps, but it is CNC machined with an extra 1/4" thick reinforcing band around each end to prevent being ovalized with big forks.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

yeti DJ hands down. unreal frame. It's balanced between so much.


----------



## Rapier (Feb 15, 2006)

banshee morphine


----------



## unfluid one (Aug 15, 2005)

*sinister ridge*

got er new rims.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I climb with this baby and It doesnt seem to care. Neither on the DH


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

cortina triton ds with a vanilla 125rlc. perfect do it all bike...


----------



## trialsrookie (Nov 8, 2005)

mb3designs said:


> Here's my vote, little biased though since I just recently purchased one


Wow, them Vagrant look very cool! Especially the one with the Lyric is muy sexy! :thumbsup:


----------



## THEDOGHOUSE (Mar 11, 2007)

evil imperial & morphine


----------



## fert (Jan 1, 2007)

heres a pic of mine(pinkbike just happened to be where i posted )

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1188498/ 
almost the same frame-



boyfromthelak said:


> since it hasn't been mentioned planet x hammerhead. with a 5-6 in fork its very confidence inspiring for a hardtail


----------



## cdnryder (Aug 1, 2004)

Dude.... you've all got some pretty sick a$$ rides. But I can't believe nobody else has mentioned a Banshee Scratch. You want a do-it-all hardtail?? Throw an adjustable travel fork on there and you've got unlimited potential. I ride an '04 scratch with an '06 Pike 426. Slam the Pike to 95mm and shred the local skatepark or djs to pieces. Set it at 140mm and go hucking or rip some gnarly dh trails. Banshee's "morphing" geometry caters to anything between a short rigid fork to a 7" triple clamp. 'nuff said


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Peyto Wild Bill frame, with a Pike. Long, high elevation, all day epic rides. A couple days at Keystone with my my old Z-150 thrown on. Even a little bit of urban and jumping (even with my hack skills) It goes well with beer, too. Steal. Not super light, but not super tank heavy, either. 28-30 depending on tires.


----------



## jp3d (Oct 9, 2004)

scrublover said:


> Peyto Wild Bill frame, with a Pike. Long, high elevation, all day epic rides. A couple days at Keystone with my my old Z-150 thrown on. Even a little bit of urban and jumping (even with my hack skills) It goes well with beer, too. Steal. Not super light, but not super tank heavy, either. 28-30 depending on tires.


Thumb Shifters and Hydros on the same bar?  You really got that thing decked out...


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

i'll agree with some of the posters above. 
this, is the ultimate badass


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

here's mine. The 36 Talas make the bike super capable of some DH/FR as well. I have a derailleur and lighter cranks for real all mtn, but I end up riding suspension on the singletrack more often than a HT.


----------



## asin (Jan 31, 2005)

snaky69 said:


> Evil Imperial.


uh, you're only doing xc on this bike if you're like 5'3". Good luck getting enough post out of the bike!

Knolly Free Radical. There's a do-it-all hardtail for ya!


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

Imperial said:


> I dunno mate,i dont watch cartoon's,so i dont get what ya onna bout,
> Peace!


well arent you all growsed up.


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

Noneya can touch the Original Do all FR hardtail








99 Kona Chute


----------



## Indiefab (Feb 5, 2005)

buckoW said:


> here's mine. The 36 Talas make the bike super capable of some DH/FR as well. I have a derailleur and lighter cranks for real all mtn, but I end up riding suspension on the singletrack more often than a HT.


That's what I call a "fun-only bike. No hard work allowed." I wish we all had one of those and a pump track of our own. Sweet parts selection, too. I'm loving the white syncros rims and the half-link chain to give you that nice tight chainline.


----------



## XJGPN (May 22, 2006)

While probably far from ideal for most, this is mine:


----------



## relic (Oct 31, 2005)

here's mine


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Resurrecting and old thread to point out just how sweet that EWR is!!! Awesome!


----------



## ikilledkenny2 (Sep 30, 2006)

old post


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Goto agree with MMcG,that ewr rocks and i would go as far to say that nothing modern gets me like the old woods bikes.But then i am pushing 40 so that probably explains it.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Wood bikes? I reckon these could do it all...


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

im gunna vote for my planet x. the thing has so many personalities especially once the fork gets longer









thats her in full dj tirm


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

You guys know what the ultimate hardtail is. Don't make me post the Knolly....don't do it!


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

Imperial said:


> There is only one *ULTIMATE*


Tell me what your kind of climbing your version of XC involves? Totally ingnoring geometry and pedaling position (as it's not the biggest issue here) I see that setup + a 45 degree bumpy XC climb = anal invasion.


----------



## danyiluska (Sep 20, 2006)

*No one mentioned,*

but the Norco Sasquatch is pretty badass. When i bought it, didn't really
know how is it. I already rode with it: scary downhill, technical singletracks
(if you leave the stock 22-32 setup, you can actually go up very well), urban.
Yea, the XC stuff is not it's strenght.


----------



## fisherdude4eva (Apr 29, 2007)

Haro escape. Bringin mine to mammoth. Its a great bike, just needs some upgrades over time to make an awesome hardtail


----------



## danyiluska (Sep 20, 2006)

*Yeah,*

the Escape's nice and beefy.
By the way Da Bomb makes some good sh!t too...


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

Not my bike. This gets my vote as an amazing hardtail.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

danyiluska said:


> but the Norco Sasquatch is pretty badass. When i bought it, didn't really
> know how is it. I already rode with it: scary downhill, technical singletracks
> (if you leave the stock 22-32 setup, you can actually go up very well), urban.
> Yea, the XC stuff is not it's strenght.


I think I mentioned the Rampage. They're the same frame, right?

Nice bike. I'm digging that Cromag too.


----------



## weird terry (Feb 17, 2005)

*Another Vagrant Vote*


----------



## Whiteyak (Mar 24, 2006)

shirk said:


> Not my bike. This gets my vote as an amazing hardtail.


Now we're cookn' with fire. Chromag - built for BC core...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Whiteyak said:


> Now we're cookn' with fire. Chromag - built for BC core...


I though I would never really like a chromoly bike.
I was wrong


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> I though I would never really like a chromoly bike.
> I was wrong


Really???? Chromo's ride so much better then alum. it's not even funny. well IMO.

My ultimate HT. A steel HT with wheels. I'm not brand whore like everyone else.


----------



## mr.chameleon (Jun 22, 2007)

santa cruz chameleon is up there on the list


----------



## mtnbykr06 (Mar 22, 2006)

Another vote for the Transition Vagrant.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

DWF said:


> You guys know what the ultimate hardtail is. Don't make me post the Knolly....don't do it!


I bet you don't have any new pics anyway...


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

Quite possibly the worlds largest Morphine frame. Is it a FR or XC bike......:yesnod:


----------



## dhbike8 (Jan 23, 2006)

I have had great luck with my SC Chameleon, it works great for just about everything. It is a very stiff frame, and weighs 28lbs as shown.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

danyiluska said:


> the Escape's nice and beefy.
> By the way Da Bomb makes some good sh!t too...


I'm getting me a Da Bomb Trigger hardtail when I decide to replace my old frame...

SMT don't like them, but hell, they make bombproof components anyway.


----------



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

Haro Thread One frame + custom build = SICK hardtail! I love this thing!


----------



## Strykar (Mar 15, 2007)

i love my gary fisher bitter


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

since my FS has been built for around six months now and winter is coming, its time to get the hardtail built up. my list covers most of whats been list and based on price and availabilty the short list looks like this:
banshee scirroco
transition vagrant 
norco sasquatch
dmr trailstar
456
my only concern is having a super strong and rigid bike which is gonna be heavy on the knees and back. i want to build my hardtail to cover longer rides but still handle jumping and light freeride. am i right in saying steel is a little more forgiving than aluminium. in which case the dmr and 456 would be more suitable?


----------



## XJGPN (May 22, 2006)

MMcG said:


> Resurrecting and old thread to point out just how sweet that EWR is!!! Awesome!





LIFECYCLE said:


> Goto agree with MMcG,that ewr rocks and i would go as far to say that nothing modern gets me like the old woods bikes.But then i am pushing 40 so that probably explains it.


Thanks for the kind words! I have some newer bikes, but my favorite bikes are my EWRs.(the pictured Original Woods Bike and a Mettle with similiar resto-mod treatment) Now I just have to find an E-motion B2 in large in good condition


----------

